# Oct 28 & 29 show in Dewey Ok.



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...=1315835804&_ft_mf_objid=145961735497036&cb=5


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That sounds like fun. Y'all do it again next year so I can go.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

We are talking about doing a fun show next year. Around this time instead, we'll see.But you might be helping us make that decision by then.?.?.


----------

